# ADA Aqua Soil Question



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Originally I was going to go with Eco complete with a potting soil underneath but after snagging on a great deal today I think I got enough Aqua soil to fill my 10 gal.

Are you guys adding any layers under the aqua soil or is the nutrients sufficient enough alone? Looking to get a good carpet in..

Also one of the bags had been open for a while.. does that effect it at all?


----------

